# Is vinyl tubing or flexible pvc pipe dangerous to your tank?



## FlexPVC (Jul 9, 2015)

Post removed by me because it was edited. If we are not allowed to identify ourselves, we choose not to share our knowledge here. 

It's a two way street. If we are not allowed to post non-sales technical information then your users will just get the same garbage as every other "pay to say" site does. Good luck with that, especially since there has been a rash of garbage product foisted on the aquarium community the last 5 years.. just for reasons such as this. You shut down the people who sell quality products and have knowledge of the product while you take the money from the shucksters all the time claiming it's for the benefit of your yours. 

You'll see.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I only use tubes and hoses from the aquarium store. They're a bit more expensive, but I trust, non-toxic.
The air hoses are fast but hard near the water.
Since I'm still looking for another product. Fuel hose can be perhaps taken


----------



## FlexPVC (Jul 9, 2015)

Local stores in business a long time are a good bet, but I'd still look to see where it's made. But that's just me.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

He's advertising his business guys.......


----------



## FlexPVC (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm not advertising the business any more than identifying myself. I could do like some others, who work for a business who sign up under a pretend name and the pretend posting about the products they make or sell. Would that work better for you?

I signed up, clearly identifying myself as representing a business and asked what the procedure was and was told to post. I didn't post "On sale now for a limited time...." I posted information that an insider in the industry would have and most of those outside would not have. So that's what I'm doing. If you don't want to know this type of information in this or the other posts I'm providing free of charge, please remove them and you can continue to operate in the dark. You will get information from people who are paying to inform you. 

Thank about that for a moment. 

I've got 30+ years in the water transfer business and 10+ years in the hobby. If you want to kick out that kind of knowledge more power to you. That's the problem with the internet. I see forum after forum spreading misinformation and down right lies because it comes from people paying to post. And the readers just eat it up. 

I have ZERO problems with paying to advertise on a site. But when you question the knowledge FREELY given then I see it as a problem. 

Lets look at history. The Tobacco companies paid the media billions of dollars to tell you tobacco was not harmful. How well did that work out? 

The Enrons paid the media millions of dollars to tell the people there was energy shortages and that's why their rates were going up. How well did that work out?

Whenever there is an oil spill the oil company pays the media millions of dollars to tell the people "all is okay, the environment is our highest priority" and we only learn later they did little to nothing in actually, but everyone was happy because the polished spokesperson told us it was all okay while the media pocketed the money and did little to nothing to report the reality. 

Same thing for data breaches and political BS. 

When someone pays you to listen to them... your red flags should go up. 

Like I said, my first post was to ask for the proper procedure to post here and I was told post away. I'm happy to support the forum financially.

And you are free to live in ignorance if that is what makes you happy. 

How the internet used to work was a free exchange. Do you think the people selling the "bad" products are going to tell you the truth? If not, then how do you expect to learn if not from the other companies selling the "good" products? Now people pay to indoctrinate. Which is more valid information? One that someone posts freely or one that someone pays to post? And even if the information comes from another business, so what? I know it's hard to believe but there are businesses that operate with morals, ethics and integrity. If you shut those people out, you only get one side of the story. 

I'm sorry for a such a long winded reply but you touched a sore spot for me. I've seen so many websites and forums ruined by this attitude "he's adverting, kill him!" Meanwhile eating up all the BS the "official sponsor" gives out. [NOT directed at this forum in specific, just generally across the net in a wide variety of subjects.]

If the moderators or owners of the forum wish to discuss it, please do. I'm happy to work with you. 

Thanks.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

FlexPVC said:


> Phthalates, Is PVC the Poison Plastic?
> 
> This is a subject that has recently resurfaced over on another forum and from customers feedback to us, so I'm posting this in the hope of clearing up the confusion.
> 
> ...


Lets try this again. YOU ARE ADVERTISING YOUR BUSINESS!!! 
Try me again, and I report it!! Then you will not be advertising crap!


----------

